# Remote Code 0310 doesn't work?



## jsirota (May 26, 2003)

I have a Maxent HD monitor, and from lots of web searches over the last couple of weeks, it looks like no one has figured out how to get the Tivo remote to control this monitor (power/volume).

Maxent (and other websites) say that Gateway codes might work. My new HD10-250 shows code 0310 for Gateway (my old HDVR2 had no code for Gateway at all).

So, I tried 0310 -- but neither my old remote nor the brand new one that came with the HD10-250 seems to accept this code! With most codes, the LED flashes a few times, but with this code, nothing happens at all.

What's up with that? I feel like there's a chance that this nice high-numbered code might actually work with this monitor, and then my remote foils me!

Second question: I've seen lots of people just say "get a universal remote and be done with it" when people ask about Maxent TVs/monitors. Does anyone have a non-learning remote that works with Maxent? I like the look of the One-For-All URC-6131, but their website doesn't list codes for Maxent (or Gateway, for that matter) and so I have my doubts that it will work.

I do not need a remote to control any devices other than the Tivo and the monitor, so I don't want a fancy remote that my wife will just be baffled by. She's gotten very used to the Tivo remote over the last 6 years and so I love the idea of a universal remote that's almost identical -- just that might be able to control our TV.

Thanks for any help, although I'm fully aware that this question seems to get asked a lot. I'm just hoping that someone who actually has solved this problem with a Maxent can tell me what to do ...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know about that code for your TiVo remote.

But as far as universal remotes go, any decent one can learn commands from an existing remote.


----------



## jsirota (May 26, 2003)

So what's a simple, inexpensive remote that has Tivo buttons on it (like, the "what'd-he-say?" button)? I like this one, but it's not a learning remote:
http://www.bluedo.com/bluedocgi/product.cgi?model=URC-6131


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Alot of new codes have been added to on-screen menu, most in 300 range, probably the only peanut remotes with these new codes will be furnished with Series 3 SA tivos.

OFA makes learning remotes, they include the urc-6820, 8820, and 6690. You also might check the URC R5 & R7.










The remote next to peanut is the OFA urc-6690, and the one on the end is R7.


----------



## roberb (Nov 13, 2003)

You may want to try to do a "code search" with the peanut remote. I have 2 off brand tvs that I didn't have codes for, but when I did a code search, it found the code and now I can control both of those tvs. It's documented in the "Programming the Remote Control" section of the manual.

RB


----------



## jsirota (May 26, 2003)

Thanks RB -- just went through the whole code search process (boy is my hand tired!) and came up without any success. I'm not surprised, that's what all of my searches said would happen. I believe I need a newer remote (even though this box is brand new), or a universal remote.

Do any of the learning remotes above have the special Tivo buttons?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Thumbs? No, none of the above have thumbs keys. Someone will determines the purchase of remote on the availability of thumbs keys, should be hung up by their thumbs.


----------



## jsirota (May 26, 2003)

I'm more concerned about the button that replays the last 10 seconds, plus "Guide", "Live TV", "List", the main Tivo Central button, and "Clear". Thumbs don't matter.


----------



## roberb (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry the code search came up empty handed (aside from tired fingers).

The URC6131 has all the default buttons set up for Tivo including Now playing, Guide, Menu, T-up, T-down, Replay, Advance ... I have one that I used with my ReplayTV when its remote went out.

I can't however tell you if it works with the HR10-250. I know it doesn't have a ratio button, but I think you can teach it to pretend that it has.

RB


----------



## jsirota (May 26, 2003)

Thanks again, but there's no indication that the URC6131 works with the Maxent TVs/displays, which is what is starting all of this trouble in the first place.

I'm really not concerned about the ratio button -- we just leave it with the bars for 4:3 programming.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The Maxent code in newer OFA remotes is 1755, but its not in the 6131. You could get the 6131, ship it off for an upgrade and have the code loaded.


----------



## jsirota (May 26, 2003)

Edmund, thanks, that's the information I was looking for. All I got from OFA was that they'll have an answer for me about 6131 compatibility and the Maxent on Tuesday.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Has anyone been able to get the Tivo Peanut to work with the Maxent. I have a Harmony remote, but would prefer to use the Peanut with the Maxent.

Thanks.


----------



## JPWheelr (Aug 3, 2006)

0310 works perfect on the 42" plasma, Thank you!

Supposedly 1755 works for the other models.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

No luck for me with either 1755 or 0310 using the Maxent 42" Plasma.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

cmeinck said:


> No luck for me with either 1755 or 0310 using the Maxent 42" Plasma.


Code 1755 is UEI made remotes like the white DTV remote or OFA line of universals.

The previous poster must have the DT tivo, and a newer remote with more to date codes built-in. So code 0310 isn't in the majority of peanut remotes.


----------



## vdubuclet (Jul 20, 2003)

Check out this site

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5489&highlight=maxent+42+plasma

If you have a jp1 remote you can download the update file they created and upload it to your remote.


----------

